# Michigan Wolves Enter City Limits



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.outdoornews.com/April-2012/Eight-wolves-killed-in-city-of-Ironwood/


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I had read that they were harassing everyone and everything in town. I would have shipped them off to San Fransisco or maybe L.A. so the hippie freaks could love on them..LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Swampbuck better start carrying that mini14 with a full magazine.
.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Does Michigan have a wolf hunting season yet?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No but they can be shot if caught in the act of killing livestock.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No, but it is being worked out. They've (the wolves) have been extremely destructive in the last decade here and in the U.P. they are pretty much Public Enemy #1. I know those boys are chomping at the bit to go out and shoot some.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Tom how far off are they from you?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Long ways. I misspoke when I said here. I meant Michigan. They're up in the U.P> with Skip and Yooperman. On the Michigan Predator forum there are lots of pics of incidental catches of them. Many have been caught a few times and released by one of the members.


----------

